# Urgent: suggest ups



## kARTechnology (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi, I have 2 pc's, here is quick info
intel g620, corsair cx430 psu.
intel 7200 dual core (or something in that model) and zebronics psu
2 samsung 15" lcd monitors, and the 2 cpu's of above config, no printers, no gaming
I need a ups for minimum 20 minutes...(double battery)
previously used UMAX 1KVA but circuit board failed(used 3 years)...so suggest one below 5.5k (actually as low as possible but need good quality)

I heard APC offers worst service in my place...and their products are getting many defects


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

Get APC, don't know about service in AP, but nothing beats in APC in terms of performance, period.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> Get APC, don't know about service in AP, but nothing beats in APC in terms of performance, period.


asked in local shop.
shop 1) said to go for vGuard or apc, don't go for microtech
shop 2) said go for microtech or numeric, all other not good
shop 3) said go for UMAX(again), 

will buy on monday, tomorrow holiday(and happy republic day!), sunday holiday,
but I'm thinking of APC BR1100CI-IN or BR1000-IN 
but what if my battery fails? normal exide battery will fir or should i buy new apc battery (and it costly than normal exide ones)


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> asked in local shop.
> shop 1) said to go for vGuard or apc, don't go for microtech
> shop 2) said go for microtech or numeric, all other not good
> shop 3) said go for UMAX(again),
> ...


You have two years warranty on the entire set, if it fails after that, normal exide battery will do but may decrease the back up time.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 25, 2013)

i have no service center in my locality, what is onsite warranty


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> i have no service center in my locality, what is onsite warranty


They'll service it in your home, i.e you do no have to take to a service center.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 25, 2013)

tkin said:


> They'll service it in your home, i.e you do no have to take to a service center.



but apc service center is in secundrabad and im verrrry far away, will service man book a ticket and come for my sake freely (or will ask train ticket )(or add that in the service bill)


----------



## tkin (Jan 25, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> but apc service center is in secundrabad and im verrrry far away, will service man book a ticket and come for my sake freely (or will ask train ticket )(or add that in the service bill)


Better ask them, I think in that case they will send a courier to collect it from your home, just call them and ask them.


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 26, 2013)

You want two UPS or one?


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 27, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> You want two UPS or one?



previously i used :: UMAX - Add more excitement to your pc ::
for 2 computers they are 
> intel g620, corsair cx430 psu.
> intel 5200, zebronics 450 psu
2 samsung 15" lcd monitors, and the 2 cpu's of above config, no printers, no gaming...
I need a ups for minimum 20 minutes...


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 28, 2013)

can anyone pls tell me *how much VA* should i take for these 2 pc's???

> intel g620, corsair cx430 psu.
> intel 5200, zebronics 450 psu

APC not available in my place... will search online and suggest me a model number also


----------



## tkin (Jan 28, 2013)

kartechnology said:


> can anyone pls tell me *how much va* should i take for these 2 pc's???
> 
> > intel g620, corsair cx430 psu.
> > intel 5200, zebronics 450 psu
> ...


800va.


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 29, 2013)

A good 600VA for each one will suffice. Or get a descent 800VA.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 29, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> A good 600VA for each one will suffice. Or get a descent 800VA.



should i go for 1 ups for 2 pc's or 2?
I need double battery (longer backup)

and where can i get APC or any other ups in an ONLINE shop??  for lowest price , I saw some people in digit in here buying apc 1kva for 4.6k


----------



## d6bmg (Jan 30, 2013)

1. If you are going to buy 1 UPS for 2 PCS, then buy 800VA one, and if you want to buy one unit for *each* PC, then buy 600VA.
2. AFAIK, no online shop sell UPS because of its weight.


----------



## tkin (Jan 30, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> 1. If you are going to buy 1 UPS for 2 PCS, then buy 800VA one, and if you want to buy one unit for *each* PC, then buy 600VA.
> 2. AFAIK, no online shop sell UPS because of its weight.


Theitdepot does, but charge huge for shipping, also we have our own MD: UPS

But I agree with d6bmg, its a waste to buy UPS online as they charge a handful for shipping.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 30, 2013)

tkin said:


> Theitdepot does, but charge huge for shipping, also we have our own MD: UPS
> 
> But I agree with d6bmg, its a waste to buy UPS online as they charge a handful for shipping.





d6bmg said:


> 1. If you are going to buy 1 UPS for 2 PCS, then buy 800VA one, and if you want to buy one unit for *each* PC, then buy 600VA.
> 2. AFAIK, no online shop sell UPS because of its weight.



Thanks for the reply guys, 
*1) *but i think that backup time wont be sufficient (at least 30+ minutes), btw how much APC 1.1KVA double battery provide for 2 pc's..
*what I want is good battery life + Longitivity (not batteries but the ups unit atleast)

2) to say the truth, i have experience with microtek ups(many 800va, 1kva) but after 2-3 years they go to trash (even after change battery )
I'm afraid that if APC will also become like that 

Everyday there is power cut and ups will run using generator for few hours 

3) in local shop APC 1.1kva double battery is Rs.5054, is the price reasonable or is shopkeeper trying to cheat me? *
i saw in ritchie street website *www.ritchiestreet.info/product_additional_details.php?pid=846 and its cheaper
Is there any benefit by going to the APC 1 kva model with usb port for monitoring function
*4)* and will using ups for long time (20 minutes+) cause damage to my PSU, as corsair recommends to use PURE SINEWAVE UPS 
I have cx430v2 and it is my first branded PSU , other one is zebronics
===============================================================
and I will also consider to see if my present inverter can run my 2 pc's
*5)* How much watts do these 2 pc consume?
I currently have a Su-Kam inverter with 1 battery, i will see specs of both tomorrow and see if it can handle this 2 pc's load + others(lights, fans etc)...
I am confused weather to connect 

pc --> ups --> inverter --> power grid
=or=
pc --> inverter --> power grid

and present ups is (this UMAX Serviour UUPS 650 not giving backup more than 10 mins, and that too i replaced with new batteries 4 months ago, service man said that circuit board problem)


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 31, 2013)

Get the 1KVA APC or get 2*600VA APC for ~2.1k each. 
2 UPS' will be better option IMO.

Get the 1KVA APC or get 2*600VA APC for ~2.1k each. 
2 UPS' will be better option IMO.

Get the 1KVA APC or get 2*600VA APC for ~2.1k each. 
2 UPS' will be better option IMO.


----------



## kARTechnology (Jan 31, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> Get the 1KVA APC or get 2*600VA APC for ~2.1k each.
> 2 UPS' will be better option IMO.
> 
> Get the 1KVA APC or get 2*600VA APC for ~2.1k each.
> ...



but what about battery backup, I need 30+ minutes


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> but what about battery backup, I need 30+ minutes


Get the 1.1KVA model, will give you 20+ mins of backup(connect only the CPU and monitor to the UPS), if you want 30+ mins you need 1.5kva.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 1, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> 1. If you are going to buy 1 UPS for 2 PCS, then buy 800VA one, and if you want to buy one unit for *each* PC, then buy 600VA.
> 2. AFAIK, no online shop sell UPS because of its weight.



you mean this Back-UPS RS 800VA 230V India
but both 1.1kva and this have same price, will there be advantage by using usb interface for monitoring? then i will prefer this to 1kva model



tkin said:


> Get the 1.1KVA model, will give you 20+ mins of backup(connect only the CPU and monitor to the UPS), if you want 30+ mins you need 1.5kva.



1pc or 2 pcs???
apc 1.5 kva beyond by budget(5.4k)


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> you mean this Back-UPS RS 800VA 230V India
> but both 1.1kva and this have same price, will there be advantage by using usb interface for monitoring? then i will prefer this to 1kva model
> 
> 
> ...


For two PCs, for one PC 800VA is more than enough, for two PC's get either two 800VA each or one 1.5Kva.

You might have to increase budget, cause you want 30mins+ sustained backup on each PC, such is not the job of an UPS.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 1, 2013)

APC promises to give ~20mins backup on its 600VA UPS.  
So, you better go for 2 800VA. 

How much does a 800VA APC cost?


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 1, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> APC promises to give ~20mins backup on its 600VA UPS.
> So, you better go for 2 800VA.
> 
> How much does a 800VA APC cost?


this is only where i can find price in shops in chennai
*www.ritchiestreet.info/product_additional_details.php?pid=403
i mailed apc and they immediately sent me that they will call me shortly yesterday and till now no call!


----------



## tkin (Feb 1, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> this is only where i can find price in shops in chennai
> *www.ritchiestreet.info/product_additional_details.php?pid=403
> i mailed apc and they immediately sent me that they will call me shortly yesterday and till now no call!


Wait for it, or call again, sometimes they require some persuasion, tell them you'll be taking a large or two medium battery UPS.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 5, 2013)

If you want 30+ minutes of backup, then you need to go with 1.1KVa model.
Remember, more the power = longer the backup time.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 7, 2013)

just now asked my local shop, he said that APC BR1000-IN  is outdated and no stock is available and apc has stopped manufacturing this model( i think he says so because this model is not listed in RASHI peripherals  site...

only BR1100CI-IN  is available but no software management...
he said 8k for BR1000G-IN  with all including tax etc, the quote was from RASHI peripherals branch in my place

is it true that APC BR1000-IN is bad and outdated, because another shop said around 5k for it but it was closed now  should see tomorrow
I wanted it because it was in my budget and has software management 
*
is there anyone in here using apc 1kva ups?????? any suggestions of this ups???*

or any other ups with software management and 1 kva?


----------



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> just now asked my local shop, he said that APC BR1000-IN  is outdated and no stock is available and apc has stopped manufacturing this model( i think he says so because this model is not listed in RASHI peripherals  site...
> 
> only BR1100CI-IN  is available but no software management...
> he said 8k for BR1000G-IN  with all including tax etc, the quote was from RASHI peripherals branch in my place
> ...


Its neither out of stock nor bad: APC BR1000-IN UPS - BR1000-IN by: APC - TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online
APC Back-UPS RS, 1000VA, 230V, INDIA

He just wants to sell you a higher priced model to get more profit.


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 7, 2013)

8k is very much for that UPS. 
Ask Rashi Peripheral for pricing.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 8, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> 8k is very much for that UPS.
> Ask Rashi Peripheral for pricing.



Local computer shop phoned Rashi in my area and asked quote and used calculator to add tax and transport charges...

Until then I didn't know that Rashi exists in my area


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin said:


> Its neither out of stock nor bad: APC BR1000-IN UPS - BR1000-IN by: APC - TechShop.in - Buy Tech Online
> APC Back-UPS RS, 1000VA, 230V, INDIA
> 
> He just wants to sell you a higher priced model to get more profit.



But actually BR1000-IN is 4.9 - 5k right, because the link you have given says 7.5k

And any help to bargain with the shopkeeper will be appreciated... what should I tell him to reduce the price


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> But actually BR1000-IN is 4.9 - 5k right, because the link you have given says 7.5k
> 
> And any help to bargain with the shopkeeper will be appreciated... what should I tell him to reduce the price


I just showed a link to prove its not bad or discontinued, prices in that site has always been high.

Don't know what you can do, call the distributor first: Rashi Peripherals Pvt. Ltd.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 8, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Thanks for the reply guys,
> *1) *but i think that backup time wont be sufficient (at least 30+ minutes), btw how much APC 1.1KVA double battery provide for 2 pc's..
> *what I want is good battery life + Longitivity (not batteries but the ups unit atleast)
> 
> ...



buddy, APC is legendary in reliability.. go for it eyes closed.



> *Everyday there is power cut and ups will run using generator for few hours *


 this is NOT recommended... do not connect generator o/p to UPS. generator power/voltage is 'dirty' and not suitable for UPS. 



> How much watts do these 2 pc consume?


 see my rig.. it consumes max 300W  and gives me 10mins easily[dunno the max time coz i switch rig off as soon as power cut occurs]
each of your rigs will consume far less power... so the APC RC600 will happily provide you with around 20mins easy-peasy.



> pc --> ups --> inverter --> power grid
> =or=
> pc --> inverter --> power grid


 again, a UPS is best used as a standalone backup provider: *pc --> ups --> power grid*


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Local computer shop phoned Rashi in my area and asked quote and used calculator to add tax and transport charges...
> 
> *Until then I didn't know that Rashi exists in my area*



Bad shop. Move to another one.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> buddy, APC is legendary in reliability.. go for it eyes closed.
> 
> this is NOT recommended... do not connect generator o/p to UPS. generator power/voltage is 'dirty' and not suitable for UPS.
> 
> ...



But there is 6-12 hours power cut and sometimes even 1 day...  but generator  is kirloskar green  silent 10Kva generator

And will active pfc psu (corsair 430v2) be damaged / cause damage to ups because of running in ups battery power is not pure sinewave?

edit

just now called apc and they said that* BR1000-IN IS NOT AVAIABLE AND BR1000G-IN IS AVAILABLE* which is a replacement FOR br1000-in as it is old, and price now is 7.1k  *without tax*

then why they have not updated their website
*www.apc.com/products/resource/include/techspec_index.cfm?base_sku=BR1000-IN*
Standard Lead Time: Usually in Stock*
they should have said _"maybe" _ maybe 

*if* another computer shop(i had given my old umax 1kva ups to repair) says* BR1000-IN* is available at 5k should i go for it or not now? (will go evening, if old ups is ok, then no need to buy...but if not then i should )
i'm afraid that warranty will also be unsupported then...


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2013)

> And will active pfc psu (corsair 430v2) be damaged / cause damage to ups because of running in ups battery power is not pure sinewave?



Even I need answer to that question as I too have CX430v2 and I'm buying APC ups.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> Even I need answer to that question as I too have CX430v2 and I'm buying APC ups.


Nope, no chance of damage, good PSUs have sine wave correction.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Feb 8, 2013)

> Nope, no chance of damage, good PSUs have sine wave correction.







> Nope, no chance of damage, good PSUs have sine wave correction.


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

Of course stay away from local UPS.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 8, 2013)

computer shop repaired UMAX ups for Rs1250- board and battery damaged, so board repaired 
1st he said battery ok but now all changed, i said u keep the ups and i will buy new apc from you  but he did not agree 

and battery given for warranty(takes 20-30 days)  
and now if then also it won't work then *eyes closed , going for APC BR1000-IN * waiting for battery to come
using inverter(pure sinewave) temporarily...


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 8, 2013)

If price for 1KVA is so high, why dont you go for 2x800VA UPS or 2x600VA UPS. 
Both should cost under 5k.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 8, 2013)

saswat23 said:


> If price for 1KVA is so high, why dont you go for 2x800VA UPS or 2x600VA UPS.
> Both should cost under 5k.


no 800va available here
600 va has no battery management and may not give 30 mins for 1 pc

and total budget is 5k


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> and now if then also it won't work then *eyes closed , going for APC BR1000-IN * waiting for battery to come
> using inverter(pure sinewave) temporarily...



Uh, you plan to use UPS with inverter?


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 9, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Uh, you plan to use UPS with inverter?



Ups new battery will come after 20-30 days. So will use inverter in ups mode...

Is it ok to connect inverter to generator?


----------



## saswat23 (Feb 9, 2013)

yes, its fine.


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 9, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Ups new battery will come after 20-30 days. So will use inverter in ups mode...


Ok, got it. It won't cause any problem.



> Is it ok to connect inverter to generator?




I never heard anyone doing this before.
So, I'm a bit skeptical about it.


----------



## anirbandd (Feb 9, 2013)

kARTechnology said:


> Ups new battery will come after 20-30 days. So will use inverter in ups mode...
> 
> *Is it ok to connect inverter to generator?*



i wouldnt do it. Kirloskar or not.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 26, 2013)

okay guys sorry for late reply, but now I'm using a pure sinewave inverter  (gives 12+hours backup)

but i want small ups for home something like 600va
in apc i've choosed be700y-in and br600(no software management)

i really like the software management but afraid abouf the battery type it uses RBC4 whose size is different from normal local exide ups batteries.

 and i asked one shop he said 2.1 for rs600, whats the price for be700y-in?

and can i connect these computers to my luminous square wave inverter 800va?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 26, 2013)

^^ With a square wave inverter? I don't think so.
Although I'm not totally sure about it.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 26, 2013)

what about the ups should i go for
btw rashi periperals quoted 3675+5%VAT for be-700y-in
so options left are vguard 600va @ 1.7k, apc 600va@2.1k
both have 2years onsite


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 26, 2013)

Apc 600va


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 26, 2013)

d6bmg said:


> Apc 600va



is the price OK? should bargain to how much


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 26, 2013)

Price is ok.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 27, 2013)

got apc 600va @ 2150rs, the unit is very small compared to other ups but height is more...

but small problem. 
i connected to mains, pressed the button, it gave 1 beep, computer was powered, but led is flashing per 0.5 seconds for 20seconds, then there is relay "tick" sound and flashing stops.

is this normal?, and on the carton it says made in india, jharkand. manufactured on september 2012 !!!


----------



## rock2702 (Feb 27, 2013)

Charge the ups for about 10hrs and then start using it.If the problem persists contact APC.


----------



## kARTechnology (Feb 28, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> Charge the ups for about 10hrs and then start using it.If the problem persists contact APC.


chatted with them... they said its power on self test 

gives me 20 mins backup when using firefox, and 1+ hour only on router (donno actual runtime)
ups gets hot on TOP ONLY, where vents are provided. in my setup ups is in sleeping condition 
see pic


----------

